

A better Google PageRank checker - nfriedly
http://nfriedly.com/pagerank/

======
byoung2
_PageRank, named after Larry Page_

I always assumed it referred to web page!

------
nfriedly
I've used some of these that suck a little and some that suck a lot, but I
couldn't find one that I liked. So I built my own. Includes a bookmarklet for
on-the-go checking ;)

~~~
there
i tried it and got:

A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Notice

Message: Undefined index: recent

Filename: controllers/pagerank.php

Line Number: 44 A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Warning

Message: array_merge(): Argument #1 is not an array

Filename: controllers/pagerank.php

Line Number: 44

~~~
nfriedly
Did you perhaps have cookies turned off? Do you mind trying again now?

It stores previous results in your session which is tracked by cookies, but I
just added an explicit test to ensure that the array exists before adding the
most recent result to it.

